#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE-Mains Advance 2016 Seat Acceptance Fee, Reporting Centre List

## amos.0119

Candidates allotted a seat must pay the seat acceptance fee (through e-Challan/SBI NetBanking) and get the documents verified at any reporting center for provisional seat acceptance. 


*Seat Acceptance Fee:* Rs. 20,000 for candidates with the category tag SC, ST, GEN-PwD, OBC-NCL-PwD, SC-PwD or ST-PwD. For all other candidates Rs. 45,000.


The following are the list of Reporting Centers for JEE-Mains Advance 2016 

1. Centres for IIT:



2. Reporting Centres fot NIT, IIIT, and other GFTI's:








  Similar Threads: JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Fifth round seat allotment CSAB 2016 Process of Seat Allotment And Reporting to Alloted  Institutes CSAB 2016 List of Documents Required During Reporting at  SFTIS JEE-Mains Advance 2016 Seat Allotment Schedule Jee-Advanced 2015. List of reporting centres after seat selection.

----------

